# Website Hosting & Design by Nicklfire!



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey All,

I had this posted before the crash so i suppose i should post it again 

As most of you know i'm a bit of a computer buff  Last last year i began doing website hosting for family and friends and shortly after i figured i would do it as a side business. So i am here to offer website hosting to all of you and anyone you know. I suppose the hardest thing with website hosting is you dont know the company you are dealing with. Well at least you know you can track me down and i'm active 

All of my prices and features and specs are located on the website.
HostBeaver
www.hostbeaver.ca

If anyone can refer me customers i would be more then willing to give you a finders fee.

Here are some banners if you would like to put a banner on your personal website:


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will spread the news for you 

BTW, I love the beaver! Very Canadian


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha thanks!

We also do website design!

Limited offer for BCA Members

380$

-5 Page Static Website 
-Custom Design
-Email Setup
-Free month of hosting
-Free www.com domain name

Of course if you are looking for something different then just send me a pm and we can work something out for ya


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

sean is doing my grooming webpage for me right now..and it looks great!! efficient also. 
id recommend him.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> sean is doing my grooming webpage for me right now..and it looks great!! efficient also.
> id recommend him.


Thanks April!

Here is April's site, which is almost complete: http://www.petsbeautiful.com/ still some loose ends


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks awesome!

Your photoshoping skills are better than mine 
The color choice is really nice 

will this be linked to aprilsaquarium website too? (under Discus section)


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Your photoshoping skills are better than mine
> The color choice is really nice
> ...


Yea the discus link and the aquarium link will both be linked there, you betcha 

cant take all the credit myself, that's what staff is for too


----------



## Zed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I had this posted before the crash so i suppose i should post it again
> 
> ...


It was nice to see your website, hostbeaver.ca and I liked that you are providing 99 percent up time reliable hosting. I am sure that I will let you know if there any customers for your product.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

This is our newest promotion to anyone interested, or maybe you know someone that needs a website?

We are offering a limited time offer as a promotion to get some word of mouth going on .

We are offering:

-Custom Built website, static pages, 5 pages or so.
-1 Year of web hosting included
-Free Internet Service for Individuals and Business Internet Service - www.com Domain for first year
-Free Internet Service for Individuals and Business Internet Service - www.com renewal every year if you stay hosting with us
-We will configure and setup your email accounts for you
-We use wordpress as a backend which gives you the ability to edit your website without our help after we are done creating it.
-Referral Fee for every friend you sign up on top of that

We are offering all of this for 400$


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

with the internet being "global" and no HST in Alberta ... thats a sweet deal!

So if I refer myself ... how much finders fee do I save off that $400 price?

Just askin as I'm shopping ...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha, guess you didn't read the fine print, cant refer yourself  
Also Because the business is new and i'm doing under 30k a year, no tax, for now anyways..


----------

